# Headlight Problem



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I tried out the lights on without poping up trick. What do ya know! It worked. 

Knowing me I tried to get the sleepy eye look.(by switching to brights then switching it off then going to lows and turning the headlights on really quick) I GOT IT! Once. Then when I turned off the headlights they came down. Like they should.

Then I turned on the headlights again and they popped up. I made sure to check if the independent headlight pop up switch was off. It was. I was like WTF the harness is still unplugged!

Well as I watch them come up (harness in or out doesn't matter) I saw that both brights and lows came on while they were coming up then when the motors stopped the brights would go back off. Then the warning symbol on the dash came up for the headlights....

What happened? It shouldn't be doing this! What should I do!!! 

EDIT : MORE SYMPTOMS

I now discovered whenever the headlights are on bright or lows the little blue brights indicator light stays on.


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

sorry this is not something that will help you but i have problem as well with my high beams. when i click them on my blue light indicator comes on but my brights do not and they are brand new bulbs...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

gremlinjp said:


> sorry this is not something that will help you but i have problem as well with my high beams. when i click them on my blue light indicator comes on but my brights do not and they are brand new bulbs...


Hey man don't jack my thread!


----------



## gremlinjp (May 25, 2004)

not trying to jack but perhaps someone can aide the both of us... damn it its mine i saw it first... haha


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey dude- they are still going to come up when you turn your brights on. Its just for safety.......Ive had mine like that for months now (switch under the dash unplugged) to reset it you just have to turn the lights on and off.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah but even when I have my column switch on low the bright indicator light comes on and the warning light (says the headlights are screwed) light comes on.

Whenever the motors are moving (headlight motors) the brights are on then they go back off. I can't keep them down now


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

just checked all fuses and they are good too. On the digital dash it has a little block that says water, headlights, tail-lights etc. And at the end it would say ok. When I first turn it on it checks out alright. But when I turn the headlights on or turn them on then back off it lights up Red then when I press check it flashes "Head" and a little light symbol above it


----------

